# Photo challenge. "Something abandoned"



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

How about an unofficial photo challenge for shots on "something abandoned". From a street person to an old tractor.

No sticky, it dies when it dies.

*NEW PICTURES! STARTING TODAY*
*A challenge is for new pictures not stuff from your archives. *

Include as much info concerning the picture as you can. Camera, lens, shooting conditions, etc. anything you can think of that might be helpful to newer shooters who probably don't have EXIF readers.


----------



## Fishn2 (Feb 5, 2009)

Good idea Arlon. 
I have my eyes peeled and camera ready....


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

I will try and get my shot this weekend.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

This is the old concrete ship that's been out in the Galveston channel for as long as I can remember. Anyone know how long it's been out there?

Shot with D90/500mm F4 (only lens I took..)
Photoshop Elements:
cropped, resized, increased contrast and slight sharpening.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*The Selma*

I found an article about the ship.
http://www.crystalbeach.com/selma.htm
Mike


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks Mike, that was a fun read. I actually learned something today!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

From friday. Saw this one while I was waiting on the Bolivar ferry. I sure wish it was in *MY* backyard!

D90, 500mm

Only cropped slightly and resized a lot.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

This building is located at the H.I. Rookery at the Smith Oaks location. I'm not sure what it was used for but it was a good photo op. The round circle with the X is from the reflection of the the sun. I left it in there just because it was a natural thing.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

This was shot somewhere in High Island.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I know who owns it if your interested.



Arlon said:


> From friday. Saw this one while I was waiting on the Bolivar ferry. I sure wish it was in *MY* backyard!
> 
> D90, 500mm
> 
> Only cropped slightly and resized a lot.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I went in search of "something abandoned". I finally found something I think qualifies as "abandoned".

I think this house has been abandoned a loong time. I can vaugley remember it from the 60's. It's on Evergreen Rd. in Baytown. Sorry, there's not much to see of the old house because the trees have taken over.

Pic #2 is a well head. Looks like they pulled the pumping mechanism and moved on.

Thanks Arlon for making me get out of the house and go looking.
Mike

OOPS! I forgot the technical info.
Canon 1D MKIII w/Canon 70-200 f/2.8 zoom.
Pic #1 - AV mode, f/8, 1/320 sec, ISO 400, 150mm
Pic #2 - AV mode, f/8, 1/640 sec, ISO 400, 200mm


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Took the scenic way home from College Station and found myself driving though absolute traquil and beautiful country side. Not to many signs out there so getting lost was on my agenda. Wound up on FM390 heading towards William Penn, Texas and discoverd this old tractor in a shed.

Canon 40D f4.5 1/80sec Iso400 +1/3 Canon 100-400 mm


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Great shot. I love old tractors.. (-:}


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Old tractor on the way to Freeport.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

(Pic above) Small amount of HDR right, Arlon? I love it!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Yes, 3 images merged and tone mapped in photomatix.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

I found an old Chevy truck that had been hidden from site. They cleared the brush away from it and this is what it looks like. Maybe this winter if its still there, would make a better photo.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Neat, little paint and bondo...


----------



## kayakcaptain (Dec 8, 2007)

Saint Somewhere


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Nice Arlon. Something about HDR and Rust that goes so well together.

Here's an old home in the ghost town of St Elmo CO.\


----------



## TexasCityDave (Mar 11, 2005)

*FOR THE BIRDS!*


----------



## kayakcaptain (Dec 8, 2007)

*Somewhere in Turkey*

Bodrum Turkey,


----------



## texasarrowhead (Jun 13, 2004)




----------

